Ask HN: How can software engineers help nonprofits fighting for equal justice? - randtrain34
======
edoceo
Cash. Simple, effective and fast and you can help many more than with any
time/tech contribution.

------
_bxg1
I have to think there must be tons of nonprofits that can't afford to keep
technical people on retainer for things like their website, internal IT, etc,
and so just outsource to crappy firms when they need something (like a new
website). I've thought about trying to reach out and find some, but never
taken the steps.

------
codingdave
Volunteer - non-profits mostly are not getting their usual donations during
the pandemic, and are trying to keep their doors open just like for-profit
businesses. If you can do anything for them, without expecting compensation,
you help them stay alive.

~~~
ystad
Are there any resources on how to find non-profits that are looking for tech
help?

~~~
codingdave
I'm not aware of any aggregated list, no. But call the organizations that you
believe in, and ask. I'd guess the majority of them would love some help,
especially smaller ones who likely don't have the resources to hire their own
tech staff.

------
giantg2
I think there have been several similar posts in the past week.

------
vanrysss
You can march with them

